# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business

## mike 1

*Введение:*


Представляю вашему вниманию еще одну программу от известного отечественного производителя антивирусов, которая защищает компьютер от действий вирусов-шифровальщиков. Вирусы-шифровальщики практически отвоевали первое место в обращениях на форумы по информационной безопасности. Говорить о том к чему может привести шифрование рабочих файлов на компьютере бухгалтера, секретаря думаю не нужно. 
*

Краткое описание:

*
*Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business* - бесплатный инструмент, разработанный «Лабораторией Касперского», который обеспечивает защиту от действий программ-вымогателей.

*Внимание!* На момент написания статьи программа имеет статус бета-версии, которая может содержать ошибки, но на своем компьютере я никаких ошибок не заметил. Если же у Вас возникнут какие либо проблемы, то Вы можете отписаться в этой теме. Информация будет передана разработчикам программы. 

Троянские программы, предназначенные для вымогания денег у жертвы, называются программы-вымогатели (ransomware). К ним также относятся распространенные в последнее время шифровальщики.

Вредоносная деятельность данных угроз направлена на блокировку работы компьютера или шифрование данных на диске с блокировкой доступа к важным файлам. В результате злоумышленники требуют плату за отмену изменений, которые были произведены троянской программой в компьютере жертвы. Это приводит к значительным убыткам, особенно в корпоративной среде.


*Системные требования:
*


Процессор: Intel® Pentium® III 1 GHz 32-bit (x86) / 64-bit (x64) или выше (или совместимый аналог).Оперативная память (RAM): 1 ГБ для 32-bit ОС; 2 ГБ для 64-bit ОС.Жесткий диск: 100 MB свободного дискового пространства (зависит от размера антивирусных баз).Интернет соединение (для обновления базы данных и программных модулей).Поддержка систем от Windows 7 (все редакции) и заканчивая Windows 10 (включая Anniversary Update)


*Ограничения:

*

Нет централизованного управления (удаленная тихая установка, настройка)Нет технической поддержки (будет доступен форум поддержки для публичной бета-версии)Локализация: только английский язык


*Возможности Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business:*



При обнаружении угрозы Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool автоматически блокирует ее и добавляет в список заблокированных приложений (Blocked Applications). Перед тем как выполнить блокировку, программа-вымогатель может успеть выполнить нежелательные действия в операционной системе (например, создать или изменить файлы, или сделать изменения в реестре). Чтобы выполнить откат действий вредоносной программы Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool хранит историю деятельности приложений.

Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool помещает файлы, созданные вредоносной программой, в специальное хранилище. Файлы, помещенные в хранилище, могут быть восстановлены специалистами «Лаборатории Касперского». Если возникнет необходимость восстановить файлы из хранилища, рекомендуется обратиться за консультацией на форуме разработчика.

Перед обращением в службу технической поддержки, необходимо ознакомиться справилами поддержки продуктов.

Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool для защиты от программ-вымогателей использует различные методы обнаружения угроз. Инструмент идентифицирует вредоносные приложения на основе информации, содержащейся в антивирусных базах. Также используется облачная сеть Kaspersky Security Network, чтобы обеспечить более быстрое реагирование на неизвестных угрозы.

Благодаря пользователям, которые принимают участие в Kaspersky Security Network, «Лаборатория Касперского» способна оперативно собирать информацию о новых типах и источниках угроз, а также разрабатывать решения для их нейтрализации. Участие в Kaspersky Security Network, предполагает отправку статистики, собираемой Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business на вашем компьютере.

Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business совместим со сторонними антивирусными программами и может служить дополнительной защитой от троянов-вымогателей и шифровальщиков с использованием передовых технологий.




*
Установка программы:
*

1. Скачайте Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool отсюда и запустите установщик от имени Администратора






2. В следующем окне Вас попросят принять условия лицензионного соглашения, поставьте галочку и нажмите "*Next*" для согласия.





3. В следующем окне Вас спросят на компьютер какого пользователя будет установлена программа. Если Вы Администратор и хотите получать отчеты с рабочих станций, то Вам необходимо будет выбрать вариант "*User's computer*". В поле ниже нужно будет указать электронную почту Администратора, на которую будут отсылаться отчеты. Если Вы не хотите получать отчеты, то можно выбрать первый вариант. 





4. Если Вы выбрали второй вариант, то нужно будет заполнить следующие поля: Почта отправителя отчета (Report sender's e-mail), SMTP сервер и авторизацию при необходимости. 





5. После заполнения всех данных и нажатия кнопки "*Next*" пойдет процесс установки.





6. После завершения установки будет предложено сразу запустить Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool.





7. Установка Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool завершена.



*
Краткий обзор программы



*При запуске Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool автоматически проверяет наличие доступных обновлений. После запуска Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool мы находимся в главном окне программы.








Ниже расположены следующие кнопки: *Настройки* (*Settings*), *Менеджер программ* (*Manage Applications*), *Узнать больше о Лаборатории Касперского* (*More from Kaspersky Lab*), *О программе* (*About*). 


Доступные настройки Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool показаны ниже:







*System Tracing* - Запись отладочной информации. Включается/Выключается установкой флажка напротив "*Enable Tracing*".

*Self-Defense* - Включение/Отключение самозащиты. 

*Proxy Server* - Если Вы используете прокси-сервер, то Вы можете его прописать кликнув на "*Change proxy server settings*".  

*Mail* - Настройка электронной почты для отправки отчетов системному администратору с компьютера пользователя. Если Вы хотите выполнить настройку, то щелкните по "*Change mail settings*".


В менеджере программ доступны следующие возможности:






*Blocked Applications* - Заблокированные вредоносные программы. 

Справа доступны следующие настройки:

*Unblock* - Разблокировать программу
*Make trusted* - Сделать доверенной программу

*Trusted Applications* - Доверенные программы.

Справа доступны следующие настройки:

*Add* - Добавить новую программу
*Remove* - Удалить из списка доверенных программ


Если в процессе работы программы будут заблокированы какие либо вредоносные программы, то в главном окне программы появится дополнительная вкладка "*Details*":






При клике на эту вкладку Вы попадете на вкладку с отчетами. При запуске вредоносного файла Вы получите уведомление о найденной и заблокированной угрозе. 

*Внимание!* Найденные угрозы не помещаются в карантин и не удаляются Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool!






При клике на кнопку "*Узнать больше о Лаборатории Касперского"* (*More from Kaspersky Lab*), Вы попадете на официальный сайт Лаборатории Касперского.

При клике на кнопку "*О программе"* (*About*), Вы увидите краткую информацию о программе. Там же можно будет найти более подробное руководство на английском языке. 





На этом краткое знакомство с программой я заканчиваю. Спасибо за внимание!

----------

*olejah*,  *thyrex*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Новую сборку Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business можно скачать по этой ссылке.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## mike 1

Релизную сборку Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for Business можно скачать по этой ссылке.

----------

